# What’s this thing?



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Guessing ... inertia switch to kill the battery in the event of a crash? Electric emergency inside trunk release?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Guessing ... inertia switch to kill the battery in the event of a crash? Electric emergency inside trunk release?


I thought about the second; pushed the button, nothing happened, though perhaps a further investigation is in order to see if it's hooked up, and rewire if not. Just in case someone stuffs me in the trunk.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Release button if you get locked in the trunk?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

or maybe a manual release for your gas cap locked door....pull on it.....My BMW has it behind a removable panel.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Is it actually a push button? Can you push it? If not it could be a satellite radio antenna.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

You know what ... the previous owner had some problems ... thats a homing device for the black helicopters ... homeland security ...


----------



## joe-nwt (Jul 15, 2020)

joed said:


> Is it actually a push button? Can you push it? If not it could be a satellite radio antenna.


That would be my guess.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

easy button.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

satellite radio antenna


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> satellite radio antenna
> View attachment 632908



*DING DING DING WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP!!!

You got it!

What they said on the Lexus page, oh hell, this type got stuck*


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

DoomsDave said:


> *DING DING DING WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP!!!
> 
> You got it!
> 
> What they said on the Lexus page, oh hell, this type got stuck*


If you were tuned in you would have got it earlier.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Yeah I know

But getting squirrelly dodging “rioters”

or the myths of them!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

DoomsDave said:


> Yeah I know
> 
> But getting squirrelly dodging “rioters”
> 
> or the myths of them!


Have you been going out with out the tin hat again.
You need to dress like you are in charge.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Have you been going out with out the tin hat again.
> You need to dress like you are in charge.
> View attachment 632970


hmmp

URK

okay

too skinny for me


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

DoomsDave said:


> hmmp
> 
> URK
> 
> ...


Care full, we know what happens when you get old and fat. Doesn't matter how long you support a person he still takes you out and dismembers you.


----------

